# **OFFICIAL** Donald Cerrone vs Nate Diaz Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why is Cerrone such a favorite in this fight? Diaz is a better grappler, Diaz has really good boxing and honestly Cerrone is not a great wrestler and is no lay and pray kinda guy. Diaz will always be vulnerable to wrestlers with a stiffling top game but this is not that fight and I expect Diaz to shock a lot of people here.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Why is Cerrone such a favorite in this fight? Diaz is a better grappler, Diaz has really good boxing and honestly Cerrone is not a great wrestler and is no lay and pray kinda guy. Diaz will always be vulnerable to wrestlers with a stiffling top game but this is not that fight and I expect Diaz to shock a lot of people here.



Good point, i actually got a little sucked in and toyed with the idea of picking Cerrone. I think its coz he throws power shots. Diaz striking is more fluid and Cerrone wants no part of him on the ground

I say Diaz 2nd round sub  

either way its a cracker of a fight


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm pulling for Cowboy but I'm a bit nervous. Diaz is a cagey fighter and Cerrone often throws caution to the wind and just walks forward. If he keeps it standing he needs to work leg kicks all day long.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Cerrone just for the sake of seeing Diaz lose.

This fight is a tossup to me and can go either way. Cerrone is all around solid and has some power. Diaz is just all around solid.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Why is Cerrone such a favorite in this fight? Diaz is a better grappler, Diaz has really good boxing and honestly Cerrone is not a great wrestler and is no lay and pray kinda guy. Diaz will always be vulnerable to wrestlers with a stiffling top game but this is not that fight and I expect Diaz to shock a lot of people here.


good question, probably because he's been on a roll recently, and his only losses were to Bendo, the future LW champ imo. Then again, he hasn't fought top competition all the time.
Diaz won't get finished, that's for sure. Can't pick a winner and I'm not even rooting for anyone here, I like both guys (fight-style-wise).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fard said:


> good question, probably because he's been on a roll recently, and his only losses were to Bendo, the future LW champ imo. Then again, he hasn't fought top competition all the time.
> *Diaz won't get finished, that's for sure*. Can't pick a winner and I'm not even rooting for anyone here, I like both guys (fight-style-wise).


It's funny how many people are picking Cerrone to finish Diaz. Diaz isn't even finishable. Drop him all you want, the second you come near him he's using his legs to grab something. His chin, cardio, heart and BJJ are all top-notch, just the wrestling which has been his kryptonite.

This will be a sick fight though, count on that.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

This fight is the one i am most looking forward to.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Gotta give the Diaz brothers credit. They make it feel more like a fight than an athletic competition and that's always fun.

I'm picking Cerrone just on personality and attitude. He's my kinda *******.:thumb02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cerrone by being the better striker.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I really, I mean really, dislike the Diaz brothers. In the end though there is no denying their talent. I picked Nate Diaz, when both guys come to fight he usually ends up on top. Donald doesn't try to win by points and against a Diaz that is usually the best way to try and win.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> Cerrone by being the better striker.


Werd.

Cerrone's Muay Thai/Kick-boxing should be the difference here.

.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Cerrone by Stockton slap back.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

H33LHooK said:


> Werd.
> 
> Cerrone's Muay Thai/Kick-boxing should be the difference here.
> 
> .


Its not about what discipline is more effective, its about what fighter is more effective with his discipline, I like cowboy and would like to see him get his shot, nate has a better chin and should win IMO but I'm rooting for Cerrone.

P.S. I'm going to change who I'm rooting for because I think cowboy can take a loss, Nate takes a loss and where dose he go from there? The more I think about it the more I feel this is a must win for Diaz and I like him too. This starting to feel like a must win fight for him to anyone else?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow I'm shocked. Cerrone wins this for sure, it's a lock. He's the better striker by a huge margin, and there's no chance Diaz can take him down to work a sub.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Wow I'm shocked. Cerrone wins this for sure, it's a lock. He's the better striker by a huge margin, and there's no chance Diaz can take him down to work a sub.





H33LHooK said:


> Werd.
> 
> Cerrone's Muay Thai/Kick-boxing should be the difference here.
> 
> .




For a while it felt like I was alone in this opinion, I feel Cerrone is much much better standing than Diaz.

I think people overrate Nates boxing because of the Gomi fight. IMO gomi is nothing more than a slow, brawling powerpuncher these days. He headhunts and crumbles when he can't get the knockout.

On the other hand look what Cerrone did to a very good kickboxer in Siver.


----------



## jfisher (Nov 28, 2011)

While I must say that Nate has been improving his Diaz style, Cerrone has been improving his already great striking. More noticeably is his fighting pace which used to be slow to start. Cerrone would definitely take this victory


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Its not about what discipline is more effective, its about what fighter is more effective with his discipline, I like cowboy and would like to see him get his shot, nate has a better chin and should win IMO but I'm rooting for Cerrone.
> 
> P.S. I'm going to change who I'm rooting for because I think cowboy can take a loss, Nate takes a loss and where dose he go from there? The more I think about it the more I feel this is a must win for Diaz and I like him too. This starting to feel like a must win fight for him to anyone else?


In regards to a fight for contendership its a step back for either fighter that loses, neither will be cut if they lose, Diaz will for sure go down the ladder to headlining fight nights.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who loves and hates this fight at the same time?

Can't really predict it. The only thing I know for sure it's going to win fight/sub/KO of the night.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*UFC 141 Blog: Donald Cerrone on Getting Snubbed by Nate Diaz*

No need for a new thread. check it out.



> Where I am from, if you are cool with someone, you are cool with their friends. If you are not cool with me, then don't go talking to my best friend when I am in the room unless you can be cool with me for a couple of seconds, too.
> 
> A couple of months ago at UFC 137, at the open workout at the TUF Gym in Vegas, Nate Diaz was in the room talking to my best friend, Leonard Garcia, so I went over to shake his hand. Nothing major just like, "Hey man, what's going on? Nice to meet you."
> 
> ...


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm expecting a good competitive fight with Cerrone controlling the majority of it gaining a clear cut decision.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Going to be a awesome fight! I've got Cowboy taking this by decision to continue his assent up the ladder of lightweight!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I expect a close fight and I think Cerone should be ahead on the score cards when nate knocks him out.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gun to my head I would say Cerrone, but it is very close and I shan't pick, just enjoy the fight.

I would not be surprised to see Diaz take some to give some, apply that pressure that he and his brother do so well, and break Cerrone slowly but surely. The way Donald handled Siver was quite magical though, a great display of confidence and skill against another tough striker.

Can't wait.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

this is one that i wish would go 5 rounds...

that being said, the only way i see nate losing at LW is to a strong wrestler with great sub defence... and that is no cerrone


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think cowboy is going to tear right through Nate.

I don't think Nate is or ever will be the fighter his brother is. He's kind of like Ninja to Nick's Shogun. Or Mark Hughes.

The fun things I'll be paying attention to in this fight are things like who Cowboy brings to the cage to counter the gracie gang and what gets said after the fight. 

I think ol' cowboy's ******* mouth might be all it takes to make Nick blow another title shot.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think this may end up a SD to Cerrone. I also think it will be FOTN.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Nate will surprise a lot of people tonight.


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

I'm guessing cerrone will win by UD. But wouldn't put my money on it.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Cerrone via UD. I'd love for him to pull a Rory Mac on Diaz (which I think he very well can)... too bad Diaz is very, very hard to T(KO).

I love how Donald just stood there when he was getting verbally assaulted, hat knocked off and accepting Diaz at the overweight.

Nate, you're in big big trouble.










:thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cerrone's wrestling will get him the win. should be very interesting on the ground though.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

A lot of people are thinking Cerrone is going to run right through Nate. Don't get it twisted, Nate has this all day.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> A lot of people are thinking Cerrone is going to run right through Nate. Don't get it twisted, Nate has this all day.



Want to bet 5200 creds on it?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

We need to start a petition to get the ufc to make all fights five rounds, might move some fights to the undercard but its just a waist not to get it done, more free fights on fox would be cool as well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I really want to see this fight go to the ground.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope this is the first fight of the MC, i'm seriously looking forward to this fight. After the preceding fights, we need some serious action.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

nate diaz is overrated. cowboy will smash him.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think it will be a walk in the park but I hope Cowboy beats Nate into retirement. WAR CERRONE!


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

i want Nate to win but i'd bet on cerrone ftw


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Cerrone has to win. I hope he gives Nate a beatdown.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm hyped for this fight, hard to call. I'm a fan of both fighters.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am PUMPED for this fight.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Dont care who wins, lets just see fight of the night!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Should be the fight of the night! Come on Nate D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I voted for Nate but am rooting for the Cowboy. I just think Cerrone has the wrong style for a Diaz. He is too willing to bang and wrestle. He isn't willing to slow down for a moment.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Cerrone, show this punk how to fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I bet loads of credits on Cerrone, but I got this feeling now that Diaz will catch Cerrone with something solid, then swarm on him with punches for a TKO win.

Hoping it ain't true, but after what just happened with Fitch and Hendricks...I don't know


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Did f*cking Goldie just say, 'The younger Diaz by 20 months'? Like they were twins and Nick came out first? These aren't the Nog brothers, there is a legit older brother and a legit younger brother!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WAR CERRONE!!! Please beat the crap out of Nate.​


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Cowboy looks a lot bigger than Diaz.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Diaz takes this but I would love to be wrong so much.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

this may go over here like a turd in a punch bowl.....


but what are the odds, that if Cowboy brutally KO's Nate, and then celebrates, that Nick jumps in a starts a brawl?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cerrone just gave Diaz the middle finger, AHAHA


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cerrone already is acting like he is gassed, wtf?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Diaz dominating so far. What a fight!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> Cerrone already is acting like he is gassed, wtf?


thats what i was thinking.... wtf is going on here?


----------



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody mind sending me a link of a decent stream?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Get punched 100 times in the face in one round Donald Cerrrronaaayyyy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, I hate the word exposed, but this is exactly what this is.

Cowboy is completely inept at fighting a dude he can't bully with his size and reach.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me. Everyone I bet on is losing convincingly..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Its a night of upsets.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Wow, I hate the word exposed, but this is exactly what this is.
> 
> Cowboy is completely inept at fighting a dude he can't bully with his size and reach.


Doesn't happen often, but we're 100% on this one.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Talk some more shit Diaz haters!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Does anyone else think something is wrong with this fight? Either Nate Diaz will soon be P4P #1 or something is seriously wrong with the Cowboy.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

10-8 round.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

So far, this is why you don't get personally involved in your fight. Adrenaline dump... Bit early, but doesn't look right to me


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please don't tell me you are going to let Diaz keep punching you in the face Cerrone. Go for a takedown or something...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Does Donald Cerrone not know how to wrestle or is the lightweight division THIS bad?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WTF- Cerrone looks like he's in slow motion. Nate is looking good but Donald looks like shot his wad during the walk in.​


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Great, clean striking from Diaz. What a clinic. Brokeback Ceronne's will is broken.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha Greg big breath Jackson.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Talk shit to a Diaz at your own risk


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my days I was hoping Nate would kick his arse but this is beautiful!!!!!!!! Nate the new..Nick??


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe Diaz was right. He was like "He outstruck Siver, who's what? 5'5? **** that."


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Maybe Diaz was right. He was like "He outstruck Siver, who's what? 5'5? **** that."


He sees exactly what I see, he's mainly a bully that can really seem to be comfortable with a big height/reach advantage.

He's fighting a taller, longer dude and his lack of head movement is being exposed terribly.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ari said:


> Great, clean striking from Diaz. What a clinic. *Brokeback Ceronne's will is broken.*


:laugh:

Brokeback is sooo right.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Is Nate bleeding from his back, or blood spot, or is that the largest mole/freckle I have ever seen?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cmon Cerrone do these leg kicks more often!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

One thing Nate sure does as well as anyone, is make you work.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am legit asking, is Cerrone stealing this round with those leg kick trips he is doing?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it Cerrone, take him down...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> I am legit asking, is Cerrone stealing this round with those leg kick trips he is doing?


No. 20-18 Diaz. Has to be.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Awful performance from Cerrone, just awful.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WTF is up with Donald- great stuff from Nate but from the start of the fight he looks like he has feet of granite. He doesn't look himself at all.​


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Has Cerrone choked? 

Or is Diaz just hitting his prime?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

hmmm better round, but c'mon Donald!!!! i still stand by the comment that its nearly impossible to KO a Diaz as hey lack the required equipment (brain).


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nick is giving the worst advice ever :laugh:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Diaz got the second round also, those leg kick trips shouldn't could as a regular takedown, and thus, just counting as a regular strike, which he is also getting out struck by Diaz.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Uh oh here comes 5 minutes of hell.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I am no fan of Diaz but it's great to see Ceronne get humbled & embarrassed like this. Back to the mountain you go Cowboy.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cerrone falling for Diaz's pre game antics and fighting like a moron... God I can't stand stupid fighters that go for the knockout instead of winning the fight...


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

rygu said:


> Uh oh here comes 5 minutes of hell.


You called it! :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Nate is fighting very Diaz style this round. Taunt the guy while you throw punches. Psychologically it must be very hard to counter. Nate is making a case for his title fight tonight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Cerrone is trying but sweeping his legs isn't going to do it.​


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

First 10 seconds of this fight broke Cerrone IMO, he came at Nate, who dealt with his fast start, smacked him a few times and Cerrone has looked deshevelled since. Almost as if he gave up after he didn't get a 10 second TKO !


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This fight is awesome, basically shows the deal.

Cerrone is a fraud tough guy, Nate's a real tough guy.


Cerrone was born the son of a doctor, Nate was born a fighter.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Walker said:


> Cerrone is trying but sweeping his legs isn't going to do it.​


The real problem is once you do it, do you really follow a Diaz to the ground? I mean you could KO/TKO him, then again he could armbar/guillotine/RNC/triangle/arm-in triangle/etc you.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Diaz 30-27


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

What a fcking card :thumbsup:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nate Diaz is only 24, one heck of a future if he keeps progressing the way he does. He looked unreal his last two fights.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright lost near 40k credits tonight already. Bad day...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

GOD DAMMIT!


I am DONE with this betting credits thing... Seems like the only time I bet on my favorite fighters they lose. FML


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent fight from Diaz.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I cant wait for Maynard to slide in between Nate's legs and hump him for 15 minutes. :hug:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not a Diaz fan, but I very much enjoyed the exposure of Cerrone, I feel bad for his horses tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soakked said:


> What a fcking card :thumbsup:


Yeah, as week as the undercard was, barring the lame Gustaffson-Matyushenko fight, the main card has made up for it.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Diaz looked great in this fight, his got this one.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Pretty much highlights the same problem that Cerrone has always had with his standup. He has zero head movement. Look at all of his previous fights, he never moves his head. Diaz scrapped with him and Cowboy couldn't hang.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Joke crowd.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Just won back what I lost on Fitch :thumbsup:

Great fight, great card and still got Brock and Uber to go!

EDIT: 29-28? You fuckin' kidding me!?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I had it Diaz 29-28 (Gave the second to Cerrone, the sweeps may have swayed me >_>)... Diaz looked great though. Tought setback for Cerrone but I think when he calms down and fights like maybe 4 times a year instead of 5 I think he can still touch gold.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Go on Nate!!!! The leg trips worried me but Nate was all business. Just like his brother. sharp, skillful, brave and completely un PC!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

meh, Cerrone just looked really off from the start (I'm talking from his ring entrance). After Nate getting ragdolled by MacDonald, I say "whatever".


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yet another victim gassed against the Diaz bros. Their pace and punishment tires most opponents.

Both very classy afterwards.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Joke crowd.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh his horse got him first, my bad.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Cerrone = Stupid...

If you are getting your ass handed to you standing, go for the take down like your coach tells you too... Frustrating watching a fighter fight like that when he likely could have won the decision using his grappling ability...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This fight is awesome, basically shows the deal.





Roflcopter said:


> Cerrone is a fraud tough guy, Nate's a real tough guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cerrone was born the son of a doctor, Nate was born a fighter.



Thanks Freud- obviously Nate was shot out of his mother's womb kicking and fighting and Cerrone wasn't. Utterly stupid.​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Go on Nate!!!! The leg trips worried me but Nate was all business. Just like his brother. sharp, skillful, brave and completely un PC!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb02:


The problem is, you tripped a Diaz, congrats, now what? Do you actually follow him to the ground?

Great fight by Diaz!

I still wonder WTF happend to Cowboy? He didn't even come out like he had a chance!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cerrone just didn't seem like the usual self, zero movement. If Overeem loses, i don't know. 

Props to Nate though, that's some boxing.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> I cant wait for Maynard to slide in between Nate's legs and hump him for 15 minutes. :hug:


They fought before IMO I thought Nate won. Definitely a close fight though.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So do those leg kicks count as takedowns??? Because takedowns seem to count too much on the judges score cards. Technically those kicks did the same thing except probably did more dmg then a regular takedown would do. He should have jumped on him atleast for a couple seconds to just get the "Takedown" aspect in the judges heads.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to admit, Nate and Frankie would be one helluva fight.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

I can´t believe that he was upset when they announced the winner... Diaz picked him apart and legsweeps aren´t enough to win sometimes... specially if you don´t follow them up with actual ground game


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

As long as I live I will never call a Diaz fight right.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> So do those leg kicks count as takedowns??? Because takedowns seem to count too much on the judges score cards. Technically those kicks did the same thing except probably did more dmg then a regular takedown would do. He should have jumped on him atleast for a couple seconds to just get the "Takedown" aspect in the judges heads.


I hate to agree, but you are right, those leg kicks have easily done more damage than 25% of TD's within the UFC.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow. People, Nate Diaz is a beast. Don't buy that horse excuse, Diaz outstruck him fairly effortlessly. Dude is only 24.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't count those leg kicks as takedowns, its more of a trip, which he doesn't take advantage of. You have to consider that a strike of this point, and Diaz still outstruck him regardless of those trip/strikes.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Great boxing display from Diaz, and somewhat disappointing display from Cerrone.

I think the biggest mistake that Cerrone made was not following Diaz to ground for some quick "in and out" ground and pound after kicking his legs out. He didnt need to do a lot, but he definitely could have landed a few strong punches with Diaz being unable to retaliate while on his back, and quickly pull out before getting into a grappling match with Diaz.

I also was a bit surprised he didnt try for any takedowns even from a point scoring perspective as he's shown improved double/single leg takedowns.

Nate Diaz definitely deserves credit though, as this is definitely the greatest striking opponent he's fought and the best display of striking he's shown, he's looking very close to his brother in terms of an elite level of MMA boxing. I still worry about his takedown defense and ability to be outpointed via lay and pray decisions, but thats probably about the only way I see him being beaten on paper.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Cerrone = Stupid...
> 
> If you are getting your ass handed to you standing, go for the take down like your coach tells you too... Frustrating watching a fighter fight like that when he likely could have won the decision using his grappling ability...


I thought he would have used takedowns and just stayed chest to chest and control Diaz for enough time to score some points then stand. Cerrone being able to straight up outgrapple Nate is a stretch though.

Anyways i am happy Nate won.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Got to love when the majority of people count out one of the Diaz brothers. Even though they have a proven track record of always being in a fight.

Love how Cerrone is anointed KO artist because he TKO'd a 22 year old dude who ran to 145. And rocked Dennis Siver.

People will say Nate has no shot next fight anyway. So who cares I guess. Till next time.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ares Caesar said:


> Nate Diaz definitely deserves credit though, as this is definitely the greatest striking opponent he's fought and the best display of striking he's shown, he's looking very close to his brother in terms of an elite level of MMA boxing. I still worry about his takedown defense and ability to be outpointed via lay and pray decisions, but thats probably about the only way I see him being beaten on paper.


He's fought Maynard and Gulliard both good boxers.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> I don't count those leg kicks as takedowns, its more of a trip, which he doesn't take advantage of. You have to consider that a strike of this point, and Diaz still outstruck him regardless of those trip/strikes.


Trips count as takedowns. As seen by the Nam fight. Except Cerroneys kick trips did alot more dmg then 90% of the takedowns.

Im not picking a side here im just putting it out there. Its an interesting thing to look at. If Cerroney took Diaz down as many times as he kicked him down then the judges surely would have scored it in favor of Cerroney.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should have gone with my heart not the favourites tonight, Diaz' pressure can trash anyone and though Cerrone hung in there, I didn't expect him to crumble so quickly and thought he'd likely drop Nate and capitalize at some point.

Cowboy is still a threat to the title, but right now the Diaz Bros are putting it to everyone.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

29-28 Diaz 

The sweeps and the headkick gave cerrone the second. If he would have jumped on Diaz after the sweeps he may have been able pull out a draw.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> I thought he would have used takedowns and just stayed chest to chest and control Diaz for enough time to score some points then stand. Cerrone being able to straight up outgrapple Nate is a stretch though.
> 
> Anyways i am happy Nate won.


Diaz is more of a defensive grappler. He goes for subs as well but Cerrone is good enough he would not get submitted. Had he of gone for the takedown he likely could have smothered Diaz enough to win a couple rounds, its the reason Jackson was yelling in his face between rounds to take him down... But he decided he would rather lose, now he gets to go home and beat himself up for fighting the way he did...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It was 

Diaz: 2 dominant rounds

Then 1 toss up. He didn't do anything with the trips, its like a takedown and the guy pops right back up. Big deal? Nate outstruck him that round anyway. People can give it to Cerrone if they want. It wasn't a good round by Cerrone.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Trips count as takedowns. As seen by the Nam fight. Except Cerroneys kick trips did alot more dmg then 90% of the takedowns.
> 
> Im not picking a side here im just putting it out there. Its an interesting thing to look at. If Cerroney took Diaz down as many times as he kicked him down then the judges surely would have scored it in favor of Cerroney.


How is the Nam fight even comparable? you have a fighter following Nam down almost instantly, and pressuring him on the mat. On the other hand, you have a trip and waiting for your opponent to stand back up, where you're already losing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rooting for the guy opposite of the Diaz is honestly the MOST frustrating thing in mma. The whole time you are yelling at screen yelling "Throw!!" "What are you doing" "Come on his face was right there" "Why is he throwing 10 and you throwing 1".

It seems like every fight the Diaz is in the other fighter just seems to not throw as much as he should or not use his full arsenal. I used to be baffled by it and i still am but i just have to accept that the Diaz for some reason cause other fighters to be hesitant and freeze. Its crazy but they make it work.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Rooting for the guy opposite of the Diaz is honestly the MOST frustrating thing in mma. The whole time you are yelling at screen yelling "Throw!!" "What are you doing" "Come on his face was right there" "Why is he throwing 10 and you throwing 1".
> 
> It seems like every fight the Diaz is in the other fighter just seems to not throw as much as he should or not use his full arsenal. I used to be baffled by it and i still am but i just have to accept that the Diaz for some reason cause other fighters to be hesitant and freeze. Its crazy but they make it work.


This. To call their punches pitter patter or disregard their boxing as annoying is simply wrong. They _must_ hurt pretty damn bad, even though they don't look like much. Seems to me that opponents are not throwing back because they just don't want the hurt of getting hit cleanly anymore so they tighten up and throw less.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Rooting for the guy opposite of the Diaz is honestly the MOST frustrating thing in mma. The whole time you are yelling at screen yelling "Throw!!" "What are you doing" "Come on his face was right there" "Why is he throwing 10 and you throwing 1".
> 
> It seems like every fight the Diaz is in the other fighter just seems to not throw as much as he should or not use his full arsenal. I used to be baffled by it and i still am but i just have to accept that the Diaz for some reason cause other fighters to be hesitant and freeze. Its crazy but they make it work.


Sounds like what I was doing tonight...lolz! It's frickin awkward. They force elite strikers or at least solid ones to look out of sync and end up playing their game. Cerrone has very crisp striking and he was just out of rhythm. He couldn't get off without having Diaz in his face. I wrote on another thread, they're like wasps that keep flying around you + stinging you and you just can't get em off. There must be a method to their tactic. BJ, Zaromskis, Marcus Davies, Daley, Gomi, Cyborg, Frank Shamrock, Noons, Smith, and Cerrone tonight couldn't figure the Diaz brothers out. I dunno it's like the opposite of Lyoto Machida. They fight ugly, in your face, with shots that aren't even powerful, but wear their opponents down. I don't think too many fighters can pull off that style...it's seems to be unique only to the Diaz brothers at the moment...lolz.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i typically dont root for strikers with no KO power... but for some reason i always liked nate..

he still needs to work on his TD defence and wrestling..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz for Prez!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> This. To call their punches pitter patter or disregard their boxing as annoying is simply wrong. They _must_ hurt pretty damn bad, even though they don't look like much. Seems to me that opponents are not throwing back because they just don't want the hurt of getting hit cleanly anymore so they tighten up and throw less.


I honestly dont know what it is. I definintely think your post could be why. But i have no idea...



No_Mercy said:


> Sounds like what I was doing tonight...lolz! It's frickin awkward. They force elite strikers or at least solid ones to look out of sync and end up playing their game. Cerrone has very crisp striking and he was just out of rhythm. He couldn't get off without having Diaz in his face. I wrote on another thread, they're like wasps that keep flying around you + stinging you and you just can't get em off. There must be a method to their tactic. BJ, Zaromskis, Marcus Davies, Daley, Gomi, Cyborg, Frank Shamrock, Noons, Smith, and Cerrone tonight couldn't figure the Diaz brothers out. I dunno it's like the opposite of Lyoto Machida. *They fight ugly, in your face, with shots that aren't even powerful, but wear their opponents down.* I don't think too many fighters can pull off that style...it's seems to be unique only to the Diaz brothers at the moment...lolz.



But the strange thing is that even in the beginning of the fight when they are both fresh they STILL dont throw punches. I always wonder what the hell is going on. In the first minute thoughts like this were already crossing my mind "Did Cerroney break his hand?". It really is strange.





Spec0688 said:


> How is the Nam fight even comparable? you have a fighter following Nam down almost instantly, and pressuring him on the mat. On the other hand, you have a trip and waiting for your opponent to stand back up, where you're already losing.


If you read my posts you would know i actually said that i thought Cerroney should have followed Diaz down for a bit just to give the "takedown" impression in the judges minds. But if he shot on him, took him down, stood back up, then the judges would have given him points.

I was commenting on the statement "I dont consider Cerroneys kicks as takedowns because they are *trips*". So even though the Nam fight had its differences it still had the guy taking Nam down VIA trips (Considered takedowns). Just because Cerroney wasnt clinched up with Diaz as he tripped him down doesnt make it any less of a takedown. If Jim Hettes tripped Nam Pham down and then backed off that trip would still be considered a takedown. So you have no made one logical point as to why what Carroney did should not be count as a take down. There is a double standard in this case when there shouldnt be. I dont expect the judges to change their mindset though since i dont think much of them in the first place. They arnt knowledgable enough to realize that what Cerroney did was exactly a takedown except he did more damage with it then 90% of the takedowns do. And iv seen guys take others down and do ABSOLUTELY nothing with it or the guy gets up right away BUT the takedown still scores points. So either that needs to change or Carroney also deserves take down points.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Now you know why everyone trys to take him down, his stand up is solid, in a five round fight nate would be real hard to beat for anyone.

Maynard would just get subbed again, I'd like to see nate and Henderson go at it.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nates striking is just so different from anyone elses, besides Nicks of course. Theres no emphasis on power, only accuracy. I'd love to know how many punches Nate threw/landed in this fight. Even with 50% power, get hit in the jaw by a guy who knows how to throw em 20 times a minute accurately and it'll feel like you got hit by a few bombs.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Now you know why everyone trys to take him down, his stand up is solid, in a five round fight nate would be real hard to beat for anyone.
> 
> Maynard would just get subbed again, I'd like to see nate and Henderson go at it.


Maynard has beat Nate. Didnt Nate only sub Maynard in TUF or something? That doesnt even go on the record.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't think i predicted a fight right on this card haha. I really, like many people though Cerrone would have a easy time beating Diaz, stupid really. Really impressed with the Diaz brothers lately.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah Maynard won a very close controversial split decision.

I'd like to see Diaz against Lauzon next, or maybe Guida or Pettis.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Nate showed that his striking is right up there with the best,
add that to his elite bjj and you got yourselves a new title contender. 
If he improves his TD he will be a force.



Walker said:


> WTF- Cerrone looks like he's in slow motion. Nate is looking good but Donald looks like shot his wad during the walk in.​


No kidding, i was thinking while watching the fight, that the version i downloaded must have really low fps.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Diaz has looked fantastic in his last 2, really starting to put the striking together like his brother, and is looking damn good doing it. Another good performance against a tough guy and he could get himself a title shot. Great performance from Nate!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be honest Cerrone sucked ass badly in this fight, his entire game plan was a joke (or just messed up beyond a joke), I find it hard to believe its something Greg Jackson came up with because his entire approach to that fight was just terrible. In fact I'm fairly confident that he would have had a decent game plan trained up for him but chose to just completely ignorer it and instead just go out and fight the worse fight of his life.

First off I think he was a complete idiot and actually fell for Nates gamesmanship, there can be no other reason for such a terrible performance right from the word go, while else he would just walk straight up to Nate and start brawling with him like he was in a school play yard, he must have known Nates style, he likes to throw those long straight punches and he much have known Nate had a reach advantage, so what the hell was he playing at ffs, his natural style of fighting that he uses all the fcuking time is the perfect counter for that style of opponent, seriously if only he had just gone out and done what he usually always does, which is side step to create angles and work the leg kicks and use side movement to move in and out for the attacks, seriously I actually find Donald Cerrone a boring fighter to watch usually because its so predictable thats what he is going to do, then Nate Diaz would have stylistically been the perfect feeding to him for an easy win.

Talk about shooting yourself in the foot, and that was just one of many fcuk ups he made in this fight.

The 3rd round what a joke he must have know the first round was a 10-8 and that he lost the second for sure, so why on earth is he trying to restore back to what he should have been trying to do in the first round when he still had points all to play for, biggest joke of all is that he was so fcuked up by that point that he even failed miserably at that, which was moving in and out with a lot of side and head movement attacking a lot with leg kicks to try and out point his opponent, what good is trying to outpoint your opponent when your already 3 points behind in the 3rd.

Then to really take the pis$ Nates resistance to those leg kicks was so weak they consistently knock him over and what does Cerrone do, does he at least attempt to move in for the GnP to try and finish the fight? NO he just lets him get back up to his feet and continues to fail miserably and trying to outpoint him for the rest of the round when really he should have been throwing down at any given half chance to try and finish the fight.

So to sum it up.

- Obviously he ignored his game plan from the Start.

- Got so fcuked up as a result that his game plan became worthless 

- Tried to restore his game plan that you would have expected his to use from the start way after he was to fcuked up to execute it and by which time is was less useful than a paper fire guard.

- lacked the will to even try and do anything other than out point his opponent even when he was way to far behind to even come close restoring the points defersit.

- Showed zero sign of having some kind of back up plan should the initial game plan that he failed epically to execute from the start not be working out.

- Fail epically at everything he attempted in the fight.

Am sorry this post may come across in quite an angry pissed off sense when really I find it absolutely fcuking hilarious just to watch a fighter fail that badly, am deadly serious when I say that how good Nate Diaz looked was magnified significantly by how bad Cerrone was in that fight.

Nates striking really is not that good, its a dam shame that Ross Pearson just dropped to FW because would have been a good fight for Ross to go up against Nate next and show Cerrone what he should have done, as it stands I would actually love to see Dennis Siver take on Nate next knowing full well he is coming off a loss to Cerrone because seriously I think Siver could beat him easy and would be willing to bet big bucks on that fight and the odds would be great given the current situation with Siver loosing and Nate beating Cerrone.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One word...underestimated. I sure did cuz I thought Cerrone had this. Those Diaz Bros continue to baffle strikers. Wrestlers are their foible. Not too many fighters can fight their style.

1.) Gotta hit to get hit which means they're mentally tough.
2.) Long and rangy build which not every fighter is.
3.) Endurance, chin, cardio for days. 
*Bonus* They like to piss people off in and out of the Octagon which emotionally drains their opponents.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cerrone looked like sh*t. What a terrible boxing! It's like watching an amateur. Also, he didn't even try to take it to the ground. A couple of leg kicks from the guy and that's it! At least Gustaffson won and saved my day... and money.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cowboy looked terrible in this fight. He let Diaz get in his head and when the fight started and he ran across the ring and started throwing wild punches, that is when I knew Diaz had him.

Really poor show from Cerrone.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure Greg Jackson's plan in this fight was to come out and just stand up with Nate. They thought his standup was just far too dominate for Nate so they probably didn't have much of a backup plan if it failed.

VERY impressed with Nate, man. I knew he would surprise everyone, but in that fashion? Wow, just.. wow..


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Wow I'm shocked. Cerrone wins this for sure, it's a lock. He's the better striker by a huge margin, and there's no chance Diaz can take him down to work a sub.


This was spot on.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I haven't read the pages, but have people been showing Diaz respect? A lot of people thought he was going to get dominated, and maybe even finished. The finishing comment was extremely unlikely. Diaz is a lot harder to finish than Dennis Siver in my opinion.

Glad to see Diaz get a good win over a solid opponent. This guy has been improving a lot.


----------

